# Calif insurance



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

I am going to get Metromile to replace my AAA insurance so I can have piece of mind while doing Uber.I know many of the larger insurance companies are testing ridesharing insurance in smaller markets across the U.S. before they offer it in larger markets.
Since Metromile is the only company that offers it here in Ca.,has anyone heard or read anything about which companies will offer this and when?Metromile is almost 3 times as expensive as what I have now,but still cheaper than commercial insurance.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

What city are you driving in and what is the quote?


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

KrazyKlownz said:


> What city are you driving in and what is the quote?


South orange county area..I have a 2015 prius
Metromile quote is 1260.00 a year(105 per month) based on 1000 personal miles driven per month
My current AAA 911.00 per year(75 per month)
Exact same coverage on both 250k/500k injury to others,100,000 property damage,250k/500k uninsured motorist.Comp and collision included 500 deductible.
Totally worth the extra 30 bucks a month.
I was wrong about it being 3 times as expensive...brain fart.


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

DaveSC - how many miles a week are you ridesharing? oh wait. you said 1,000 a month. so 250 a week.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

The 1000 mile a month I stated is my personal miles and period 1 time..Its my understanding as soon as I have a passenger and start a trip,my metromiles stop and Im off that insurance


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

DaveSC said:


> The 1000 mile a month I stated is my personal miles and period 1 time..Its my understanding as soon as I have a passenger and start a trip,my metromiles stop and Im off that insurance


I also have not started with Uber..still doing my background....


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

OK. So, erm. What other insurance do you have?


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

KrazyKlownz said:


> OK. So, erm. What other insurance do you have?


Well,I have AAA right now.I just got my Prius 1 week ago.As soon as I get approved to drive for UBER,I will cancel AAA and start my insurance with Metromile.I knew I was going to switch,so 2 days ago I asked Metromile to send me the gadget that plugs into my cars computer.....They let you try it out even if you have not bought their insurance yet.So,i called today..they said it takes 3 days to get it...Once I switch to metromile,I won't have to wait for them to send me the gadget..I'll already have it.


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

My "other" insurance will be the UBER insurance that is in full effect during period 3,and gives a LITTLE bit of coverGe during period 2(the time from accepting a request for a ride to right before you pick them up)


----------



## KrazyKlownz (Mar 22, 2015)

DaveSC Sweet. Finally a clear answer. -- The more I drive, the more metro mile works for me, yes?


----------



## DaveSC (Apr 4, 2015)

KrazyKlownz said:


> DaveSC Sweet. Finally a clear answer. -- The more I drive, the more metro mile works for me, yes?


Since uber and metromile are in this together,it's my understanding that uber can tell metromile when a driver has a passenger (which will stop the per mile rate).It also makes sense to NOT drive around looking for hot spots for passengers...just park someplace.
Metromile is also your insurance when you are just doing personal stuff or driving on vacation etc.


----------

